# 14 year old mustang :)



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

More photos. He's not home yet. Comes home next month.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are going to break a 14 year old mustang? he's very handsome, but will he be trainable? that's pretty old to take from the wild and train up.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

be safe and good luck. He looks to be a stout guy.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Good luck! Maybe you can post a thread in Members Journals or in Training Horses so we can keep up with his progress!

Tinyliny, I know of someone that gentled a 14 (I'm pretty sure) yo stallion...and also another that gentled an 11yo, though he was gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes he still can be trained. If you want to follow his progress you can through the Facebook page I made for him.
Personally I have had better luck with the older mustangs as they are out of the baby brain and done growing.
He may take longer to gain trust and respect but it is possible.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

He was rounded up in Oct. And gelded Nov.
So he is a gelding.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Luke. Since this is a conformation critique thread ...

I think he's put together pleasantly. Kinda plain headed. Every single picture shows the front leg closest to us behind the shoulder, making him look really straight in the shoulder, but I don't think that's not all that unusual for the typical mustang. 

I'm going to follow your journey on facebook.

I like him.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

And I love his little ears... <3


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

He's very nice! My mare is 14.3 hand mustang cross, and when I first got her she was gangly and awkward and had a warmblood sized head (as many mustangs do). Once she was fed up and recently has gained the correct muscle, she has really grown into it. Everybody likes her, the chiropractor loves her (despite the faces she makes at him lol) he thinks she is put together really well. A lot of people don't even think she is a mustang.

So my point is that with correct feeding and muscling, a mustang can be just as beautiful as any other horse. In fact, they can end up looking even better because of their hidden Spanish blood that sometimes pops up. My mare really shows it at times.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks! 
I want the one taking the pictures. Its a voulenteer that went into the pens and got photos. Best we can get for now.
I've adopted him back in Nov/Dec. Just waiting to get him shipper to NC 

I adore his little ears lol


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pleasant expression, but has a rather big head. Lots of bone. Looks like he has some draft in him. Shoulder average (though none of the pics are ideal). Back appears fairly short and correct. Hind leg a bit posty (overly straight). Neck ties in a touch low and is thick (not surprising since he was a stallion so long). Overall looks rugged and solid. Hope he has a nice temperament and settles down well for you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pretty typey mustang there. Coarse head, good stout legs and feet, long-ish back. Possibly has an upright shoulder, there are no pictures really good enough to judge that. His neck is short and a bit thin. He's got decent withers so he should hold a saddle well.

He'll look like a totally different horse come summer. Good diet and steady work can transform them from something "eh" to something really remarkable looking.

As a fellow 'stang lover, I look forward to watching his progress.

My mustang boy is the gray in my avatar.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Is he a real mustang? Freezemark and all? I can't even begin to express how envious I am! Mustangs are my daily daydreams and my nightly dreams. I am in love with mustangs! You lucky, lucky person!!!!! Congrats on your mustang and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

I adore his coloration. Congratulations!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

I keep checking your facebook page, as if he has suddenly materialized in the past 24 hours. :lol:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys, look. :-(


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thats depressing


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

what happened...i cant get on facebook.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Mercy98 said:


> what happened...i cant get on facebook.


On the 13th this was posted, 
"So upset soooooooooo so upset.
Lieutenant will not be arriving tomorrow.
Apparently in pictures my facility did not look up to standards. So they did not want to send him to me.
I have 3 back up approved facilities but I have not been able to hear back from anyone in time to make the truck. 
I am waiting to hear from them probably next week to get this fixed. But I do not know how I will afford to ship him to nc from piney woods at the moment.
But I am NOT giving up yet."
and this,
"Lieutenant is unfortunately stuck at Piney Woods MS. 
Can anyone help me get a private shipper to get him home now??"

:-(


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

That is so disheartening.... I'm so sorry


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah  it's a HUGE mess.. I'm trying to straighten out..
Apparently someone else want this particular horse and has been trying do everything from threaten and bash blm and bash me... not to mention the people at MS are trying to figure a way to please her By make it where i cant adopt him... Because they don't want any bad press...

I hate shady people..


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That person is sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah...
so now I am waiting on responses from the supervisors seeing what I can do...

I've been through SO MANY hoops since november to get him..


----------

